
Braid – A More Organized Slack-Like Group Chat (Open Source, Written in Clojure) - cosmojg
https://www.braidchat.com
======
cosmojg
Demo: [https://braid.chat](https://braid.chat)

Source:
[https://github.com/braidchat/braid](https://github.com/braidchat/braid)

